# Reverb tail



## brkootnekoff (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm testing some reverb plugins to create a reverb tail for my orchestral template.

A developer kindly set me up with an extended trial of an algorithmic reverb and the trial's going to end in a month.

I have to admit, this is my first time using an algorithmic reverb, so I had to constantly fiddle with the settings (mostly the pre delay and decay time).

I just recently replaced this algorithmic reverb with NI's RC 48 reverb and they basically sound the same to me. I'll have another listen, though.

I was quite surprised. Am I missing something? I'm using EW Spaces II on the instrument busses.


----------



## esnault (Apr 22, 2022)

brkootnekoff said:


> I was quite surprised. Am I missing something? I'm using EW Spaces II on the instrument busses.


I don't know whether you should be surprised as I don't know what you are comparing RC48 to!


----------



## brkootnekoff (Apr 22, 2022)

esnault said:


> I don't know whether you should be surprised as I don't know what you are comparing RC48 to!


A plate vs algorithmic reverb for the tail. But I think you can use any type of reverb to create a tail if it sounds good? I guess algorithmic is just more flexible.


----------

